
Android 1.6 SDK is here - davidw
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2009/09/android-16-sdk-is-here.html
======
hypermatt
When are they going to put bluetooth stack in the sdk? That would be finally
something really better then the iphone.

~~~
jamesbritt
I agree. I want to play Wii games using my android.

------
scotth
Does anyone know what languages are supported by the text-to-speech engine? I
found a list of locales in the release notes. Would that be them?

------
pufuwozu
The new skins look interesting:

[http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/emulator...](http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/emulator.html)

<http://imgur.com/etdDr.png>

I wonder why they changed.

~~~
joezydeco
The first emulator only had a dpad and a couple of buttons. With more devices
coming out, it looks like they added more key support for various things.

The old emu also only supported QVGA and HVGA, the new one appears to let you
pick a custom size and DPI for your build.

------
GeneralMaximus
Question: are Android apps resolution independent? Because if they aren't, I'm
going to be _really_ angry. 50% of the J2ME apps[1] out there refuse to work
correctly on my phone because they were designed for a different screen
resolution/size.

[1] Yes, I still use an old J2ME phone.

~~~
joezydeco
Could you try to watch the first 15 seconds of the video on that link?

------
jsz0
A good text-to-speech engine on a mobile device opens a lot of possibilities.
I've always wanted to have my incoming SMS/e-mail read to me while I'm
driving. Even better with voice recognition for basic interaction.

~~~
pieter
Have you seen the accessibility features for the iPhone?
<http://www.apple.com/iphone/iphone-3gs/accessibility.html> \-- be sure to
watch the video.

------
rbanffy
I'm glad I didn't download the previous version it yesterday!

